# Happy Birthday Lazersteve



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve!!!

Thank you for all you have done for the forum over the years.

Dave


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 7, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTH Day Steve.
Please do keep up the good work.
You are a spark of light in a dark world
J


----------



## maynman1751 (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve! You have been an awesome source of information and training. Thanks for all that you do. 8)


----------



## necromancer (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday !!

thank you for sharing your knowledge !!


----------



## butcher (Sep 7, 2014)

Steve, I hope you have a great birthday.
Thank you for being an inspiration, and introducing me to the mole.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Sep 7, 2014)

Steve,

Happy b-day, wish you years of health and wealth.

Kevin


----------



## Aristo (Sep 7, 2014)

Best wishes my friend.
May you have abundant success in all of your endeavors.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy birthday Steve! 










Göran


----------



## rewalston (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve, may you have many more..

Rusty


----------



## Geo (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Buddy!!! I hope you have a great birthday.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 7, 2014)

Kudos! Have a great one!


----------



## pattt (Sep 7, 2014)

A very happy birthday Steve, and thanks for sharing your knowledge.
Have a good day :!: 

Pattt


----------



## metatp (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy birthday Lazersteve and thanks for sharing your knowledge and wisdom.

Tom


----------



## philddreamer (Sep 7, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STEVE!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve!! 8)


----------



## GotTheBug (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve, and a HUGE Thank You for all the knowledge you have imparted, or perhaps inquarted, to all of us!


----------



## Noxx (Sep 7, 2014)

Yes, Happy Birthday my friend


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 8, 2014)

A year closer to that dreaded year 50! 
Hope you had a good day, Steve.

Harold


----------



## jonn (Sep 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Steve and best wishes on a healthy and prosperous year!


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Sep 8, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY,Steve!!!!!!!!!.Thanks for all the knowledge you have shared with us.
Manuel


----------

